
FTC Files Suit to Block Edgewell Acquisition of Harry’s, Inc - coloneltcb
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2020/02/ftc-files-suit-block-edgewell-personal-care-companys-acquisition
======
PaulHoule
Harry's is the T-Mobile of razors and no doubt customers have benefited from a
state-of-the-art razor at a fair price.

It's interesting so see the FTC wake up after so many years. It also
vindicates the model of developing a new brand with direct-to-consumer before
getting into retail markets. I am sure the retail is a much bigger channel,
but it would be hard for a conventional consumer products company to make a
really different brand promise.

~~~
dublinben
Dorco has been offering comparable razors for decades, just without the level
of marketing of Harry's or Dollar Shave Club.

